# Another blonde moment



## texasgirl (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry if you have had this one on here before, it's just too funny!! 


A blonde decides to try horseback riding, even though she has had no
lessons or prior experience. She mounts the horse, unassisted, and the
horse immediately springs into motion.


It gallops along at a steady and rhythmic pace, but the blonde begins to
slip from the saddle. In terror, she grabs for the horse's mane, but cannot
seem to get a firm grip. She tries to throw her arms around the horse's
neck, but she slides down the side of the horse anyway.


The horse gallops along, seemingly impervious to its slipping rider.
Finally, giving up her frail grip, the blonde attempts to leap away from
the horse and throw herself to safety. Unfortunately, her foot has become
entangled in the stirrup; she is now at the mercy of the horse's pounding
hooves as her head is struck against the ground over and over. As her head
is battered against the ground, she is mere moments away from
unconsciousness when to her great fortune, 









Frank, the Walmart greeter, sees
her and unplugs the horse.


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2005)

i've seen it before and you're right... it is too funny !!!! 
lmbo


----------



## Earlzach (Sep 27, 2005)

Wife wants to know? Was she ok? 

J/Kiddin that was a good one.


----------

